# neues Thinkpad T60p - ATA Kennwort eingefroren?



## saschahaeusler (12. April 2007)

Hi 

Ich würde gerne wissen, ob ich mir sorgen machen muss, ob man per ATA Befehl mein Festplattenkennwort umändern könnte, zum Beispiel von einem Virus, oder ob die Einstellungen eingefroren sind.

Lenovo Thinkpad T60p
Phoenix Bios

Hab bei IBM und Lenovo nix erfahren.


----------



## fluessig (12. April 2007)

Naja, dass du bei IBM nichts mehr erfahren wirst ist klar - schließlich haben die ihre Notebook- und PCsparte an Lenovo verkauft.
Eine exakte Antwort auf deine Frage kann ich dir leider nicht liefern, aber einen Ansatzpunkt um weiter zu suchen.
In deinem Notebook arbeitet ein TPM (Trusted Platform Module), welches die Sicherheitsfunktionen zur Verfügung stellt. Leider führen die Links von Wikipedia aus meist nur auf Seiten die Kritik an den möglichen Folgen zu TPM aufzeigen, weniger zu Informationen, wie die Sicherheitsmechanismen tatsächlich implementiert werden. Wahrscheinlich ist es auch schwer an Informationen in Form von Normen zu kommen. 

Ich nehme an, dass das Passwort auf dem TPM gespeichert wird und damit wäre die Antwort auf deine Frage: Nein, denn das Passwort wird nicht auf der Festplatte gespeichert.

Aber solange ich keine Quellen zur Implentierung habe, bleibt es eine Vermutung.


----------

